# P. sazimai growth rate rant!



## ledzeppelin (Dec 15, 2016)

So, I have a P. sazimai spiderling. And by spiderling I mean the tiniest little ant you could imagine. I got this little bugger in September and it was a 2nd instar. Basically it looked like a tick haha  

Anyway, let me unleash some frustration on you. Since September, this little thing molted only once. Why? I have no clue. (For comparison, on the same day I got an A. diversipes and a GBB, which were bigger to start with and both molted twice since then  )

I've been feeding it like the rest, it always eats when I offer, and always eats big. Humidity and temperatures are fine. Don't get me wrong, this post is purely for ranting not for seeking advice, because I have no problems with the T. It just annoys me, that when it finally molted, it looked exactly the same. It doesn't look even  for a milimeter larger  It's like it's stuck at this size forever  
Does anyone have the same frustration with the species? or any other in particular?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 15, 2016)

The molt frequency with this sp from sling to juvenile is weird.

I keep 2 sacmates and one is around .5" bigger than the other. They both had a long time between moults then all of a sudden the one that is bigger moulted and now had 2 moults within a couple months and the other is still not moulted. Strange indeed. Both are kept the same. Maybe it becomes more frequent after the first few molts?

I had a couple of 2i a while back and it took them forever to reach 2cm DLS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 15, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I had a couple of 2i a while back and it took them forever to reach 2cm DLS


I know right! They are gorgeous spiders but it takes them fricking ages to get some color.. Prepare for another rant in half a century if I get a male.. I only have the one and will be furious if it turns out to be male.. Because in my parts its next to impossible to get an adult ><


----------



## mistertim (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a juvie female. Yeah they don't seem to grow especially fast and it takes them quite some time to start getting their adult coloration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 15, 2016)

And here I thought they were pretty fast. Mine has molted twice in the three months I've had it, currently sitting at roughly 2"dls. I'd be questioning the species if it weren't for the coloration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 15, 2016)

EulersK said:


> And here I thought they were pretty fast. Mine has molted twice in the three months I've had it, currently sitting at roughly 2"dls. I'd be questioning the species if it weren't for the coloration.


Have you tried them from 2i - ?


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 15, 2016)

I have three and they are growing pretty good for terrestrials.
first two were bought at 3/4" second (from same sac) was gifted to me from a friend at 1.5" All are over 2.5" and near another molt.
#1 (3/4" on 01/12/16) molts; 03/09/16, 05/13/16, 07/25/16, 10/07/16
#2 (3/4" on 01/12/16) molts; 03/02/16, 05/08/16, 07/20/16, 09/14/16
#3 (1.5" on 07/03/16) molts; 08/16/16, 10/26/16

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 15, 2016)

What are you feeding them?  steroids?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 15, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> What are you feeding them?  steroids?


You don't know how many people have asked me that same question....LOL
slings every 3-5 days, juveniles 7-10 days. adults 14-30 days Adult picky eaters get feed closer to 30 days to promote a good feeding response and are given a bigger prey item.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> (For comparison, on the same day I got an A. diversipes and a GBB, which were bigger to start with and both molted twice since then  )


Your comparison is done poorly. They are different species as you know. If you had 10 of one species, and one was lagging, that would be a fair comparison.


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Your comparison is done poorly. They are different species as you know. If you had 10 of one species, and one was lagging, that would be a fair comparison.


I was comparing more common species to it


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> I was comparing more common species to it


Common and DIFFERENT hahaha. Perhaps I'm missing your point about them being common?


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 16, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Common and DIFFERENT hahaha. Perhaps I'm missing your point about them being common?


Oh sorry it was a grammatical error  I was severely tired  I was comparing IT to more  common species  I might be underestimating the popularity of P. sazimai, but here in my country it's rather exotic.. My point was just to compare it to some of more common species in the hobby, so people who are not familiar with P. sazimai could get the idea of how slowly it grows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Dec 16, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> So, I have a P. sazimai spiderling. And by spiderling I mean the tiniest little ant you could imagine. I got this little bugger in September and it was a 2nd instar. Basically it looked like a tick haha
> 
> Anyway, let me unleash some frustration on you. Since September, this little thing molted only once. Why? I have no clue. (For comparison, on the same day I got an A. diversipes and a GBB, which were bigger to start with and both molted twice since then  )
> 
> ...


At least others get to see their P. sazimai.  I have three slings and all of them are ghost T's.  The crickets always disappear and I feed them multiple times per week.  This thread now explains why I still can't find them in the small deli cups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> At least others get to see their P. sazimai.  I have three slings and all of them are ghost T's.  The crickets always disappear and I feed them multiple times per week.  This thread now explains why I still can't find them in the small deli cups.


Mine was a big time burrower at first but now at about 3 inches she's always out and about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> My point was just to compare it to some of more common species in the hobby, so people who are not familiar with P. sazimai could get the idea of how slowly it grows


AH, now I understand...makes a lot of sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Dec 16, 2016)

P. sazimai are also very aggressive eaters but only when they're not even close to molting. Mine will stop eating way before a molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

